# 2014 elite enerys 35



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

I just had some show up, at first glance other than the bridge in the riser they don't look much different then there past bows, but when you shoot one its a hole different story which i was not expecting, 65lbs max at 68.5 holding 7.9 this is right out of the box as i never tuned it up yet. the draw is crazy smooth and not stiff to me this bow draws like any 60lb bow on the market after shooting it i re-scaled it because i didn't believe it was 68.5 lbs.

 at full draw it is rock solid it holds so steady with out any work at all very smooth dead in the hand and probably the most quietest bow i shot in a while. if the energy 32 is anything like this it will be one hell of a hunting rig. they should be here within the next week.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been hearing lots of good reviews about these bows. I drew the E35 at my local shop and was very impressed, but didn't get to shoot it. I'm waiting for the E32 to come in before I decide if i'll be trading in my Answer


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

What's the msrp on these bows?


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

$850.00 plus tax ( rate pre province) free shipping bow's will be timed and synced if being fully setup rest etc, they will be fully setup and tuned center shot nock height etc. and broadhead tuned.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

NSSCOTT said:


> $850.00 plus tax ( rate pre province) free shipping bow's will be timed and synced if being fully setup rest etc, they will be fully setup and tuned center shot nock height etc. and broadhead tuned.


What poundage, camo and DL available? I'm at 30".


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Setting one up for a student of mine, his first big "performance upgrade" puchase... impressive bow.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

65lbs max, black and camo realtree xtra 29" is the longest i have till i get my mod pack


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

NSSCOTT said:


> 65lbs max, black and camo realtree xtra 29" is the longest i have till i get my mod pack


That was going to be one of my next questions: mod or cam specific for the DL 
I remember seeing an Elite Pure snow camo one day and fell in love. I think I will be in the market for a snow camo but in the upwards of 70-80# Next spring maybe?


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

just got the energy 32's in spent some time shooting one, it is very similar to the 35, unbelievable smooth and quiet.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

NSSCOTT said:


> $850.00 plus tax ( rate pre province) free shipping bow's will be timed and synced if being fully setup rest etc, they will be fully setup and tuned center shot nock height etc. and broadhead tuned.


Thanks!
I asked my local guy for a price a few times without response.
Ended up placing my order for a black Energy 35 through the Bow Shop.
Cannot wait!
How do you find the draw runs on them? Long, short or as spec?


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

That sound you hear is Tomas's tongue slapping the floor.


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

peregrine82 said:


> That sound you hear is Tomas's tongue slapping the floor.


I've filmed the bow in action with an app called Coaches Eye, great slow mo features, and now I know why his tongue is licking his boots.

When the shot breaks, the bow doesn't move. Now, I'm considering joining the league of tongue waggers!


----------

